# FREE Tshirt - Bobberboys School project donation



## Jim (Jun 4, 2015)

Guy/Gals and readers of the forum,
There are 9 days left to help Bobberboy get some donations for money and school supplies. I know things are tight for allot of us, but just a few bucks will really help the cause.

Remember, If you make any donation, I will send you a "got tin?" t-shirt on me(as long as I have your size...I do have most). Please read about the project here: *https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=386168#p386168*


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 4, 2015)

Jim said:


> Guy/Gals and readers of the forum,
> There are 9 days left to help Bobberboy get some donations for money and school supplies. I know things are tight for allot of us, but just a few bucks will really help the cause.
> 
> Remember, If you make any donation, I will send you a "got tin?" t-shirt on me(as long as I have your size...I do have most). Please read about the project here: *https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=386168#p386168*



Jim, 
Thanks so much for this incentive. 
got school supplies? 
We're getting there. Thanks!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 4, 2015)

Jim? or bobber?

Could just PM or post an email address to which I could send a $10 paypal contribution?

Thanks.

Kis


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 4, 2015)

Kismet said:


> Jim? or bobber?
> 
> Could just PM or post an email address to which I could send a $10 paypal contribution?
> 
> ...



here you go the site will take you right to pay pal when you hit the contribute button
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/school-supplies-for-maya-centre-village#/story


----------



## lugoismad (Jun 4, 2015)

I'll help get this going.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 4, 2015)

I hate my computer, my server, my modem...and all things I have that are associated with the internet.

I'm in. And these days, I wear Large, dammit.

took 45 minutes and three tries during the day. 


sheez. #-o


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2015)

Awesome guys! 

Please PM me your size and mailing info! :beer: 

There might be some additional goodies in there If I can clean up my hoarders "man town" :LOL2:


----------



## WaterWaif (Jun 5, 2015)

Well, there was time spent at bull crap.
I don't want to create a damn paypal account and no option given even though it says pay by credit card, or create an account..


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 5, 2015)

WaterWaif said:


> Well, there was time spent at bull crap.
> I don't want to create a damn paypal account and no option given even though it says pay by credit card, or create an account..



Once you are directed to pay pal there is an option that states pay with credit card and if you click that option you will be good to go. You do not have to create an account.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 5, 2015)

In!


----------



## vinnybagofdonuts (Jun 5, 2015)

Done! Donation and first post! Great cause! Great forum! Killed 2 birds with one stone!


----------



## WaterWaif (Jun 5, 2015)

fool4fish1226 said:


> WaterWaif said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there was time spent at bull crap.
> ...



3 or 4 more tries and I made it...thanks for the encouragement.
I'm in!


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 6, 2015)

So what are we up to now? I donated the other day


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry but I don't gt your question.


----------



## Jim (Jun 6, 2015)

lovedr79 said:


> So what are we up to now? I donated the other day



The total looks like $915 so far on the page! :beer:


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks to all who dontated to bobberboys efforts! That is huge, and makes me proud to be part of this awesome group we have here! :beer:

ALL THOSE THAT DONATED, YOUR SHIRTS GO OUT TOMORROW (MONDAY).

There are a few days left and I have plenty of large, XL, 2XL, and 3XL shirts left that I'm itching to give to those who donate.

Thanks again!
Jim


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks again Jim. You're awesome. Thanks to all who have donated or passed the word.


----------



## lugoismad (Jun 12, 2015)

Got my shirt!


Thanks Jim! Thanks for the stickers too! One went on my boat console and the other on my car.


----------



## Fishfreek (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey Jim I donated but I don't think it got posted on the correct thread. Do you have any 3xl still available?


----------



## WaterWaif (Jun 12, 2015)

Awesome goodies, thanks Jim!


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks to everyone. The campaign ended successfully yesterday at $1765.00. That's going to buy a lot of stuff for the kids. Next I have to wait about two weeks before the money is deposited into the PayPal account set up for this project and then I can purchase the materials. I hope to get that done quickly so they can be packed for shipment. I'm going to drive the stuff to Amarillo, TX to the location from where the supplies will be shipped to Belize. I've got shipping in Belize lined up for the final leg. I plan to take a photo of the supplies before I pack them so you all can see what we together were able to get for the kids in Maya Center. I am deeply grateful to you all. Thanks so much.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 13, 2015)

I donated, where's my stuff!


----------



## Jim (Jun 14, 2015)

BassAddict said:


> I donated, where's my stuff!



Blame Dave, I wouldn't be surprised if you never see it.


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 14, 2015)

Jim said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I donated, where's my stuff!
> ...


And even if I do it'll reak of skunk and broken fishing rods....


----------

